# East fork spillway



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Think there are sauger there?.... anything this time of year?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I've always wondered if they are there. They have to be, but I've never heard of anyone catching them.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

There's a dam down stream in batavia that keeps them from getting up to the spillway. There are sauger from there down.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

lonewolf said:


> There's a dam down stream in batavia that keeps them from getting up to the spillway. There are sauger from there down.


The water only has to be up a few feet for them to be able to move upstream. Saugs are known for going upstream, so I'm sure it's no problem for them.


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

I tried...... nothing!! Where is that dam in Batavia?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

It's just up stream about 200 yards from the main street bridge. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

Found it on Google earth. So sauger are anywhere below that dam???


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I've caught some. I catch more smallmouth. I havnt caught any sauger bigger than 13 "or 14". 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

